# Glue for repairing boots



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

My boots are second hand and leak water as the day goes on so recently I thought I would be clever and glue all the holes up and then spray them with waterproof spray, so out came my hot glue gun and sealed everything up nicely then after it had all dried my missus goes is that waterproof glue? Will it still be flexible when its cold? and my response was eeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dont know......

Have I used the wrong glue? if so what type of glue should I get?

Thanks


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Walter...yer going to want McNett/gearaid "freesole"

https://www.amazon.com/Gear-Aid-Freesole/dp/B07679MF7X


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Try shoe glue. Selleys Shoe Glue - Adhesives | Selleys New Zealand

It's flexible. I've used it on work shoes where the sole has started to separate from the leather.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Try shoe glue. Selleys Shoe Glue - Adhesives | Selleys New Zealand
> 
> It's flexible. I've used it on work shoes where the sole has started to separate from the leather.


Shoe glue...skateboarder best friend, used that so much back then. Give it a try, it's dirt cheap to buy and pretty resistant too.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

d3tro said:


> Shoe glue...skateboarder best friend, used that so much back then. Give it a try, it's dirt cheap to buy and pretty resistant too.


I thought the skateboarder's bestfriend was shoegoo.

Never heard of this selley's shoe glue.

I use shoegoo on all shoe and sometimes bicycle tire related issues. lol


----------



## wallyburger (Sep 24, 2017)

looks like I'll be doing it again then...... doh!!!

Thanks everyone


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Walter...yer going to want McNett/gearaid "freesole"
> 
> Amazon.com : GEAR AID Freesole : Sports & Outdoors


Wrath, do you know if this got rebranded as Aquaseal?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Wrath, do you know if this got rebranded as Aquaseal?


No, Aquaseal and Freesole are two different products from the same brand. I've used both and Freesole is much more durable and tuff. Aquaseal is thinner, more like a silicone caulk and easily will peel off.

However, NcNett changed their branding to Gear Aid...same stuff though...and iirc they are out of Bham.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No, Aquaseal and Freesole are two different products from the same brand. I've used both and Freesole is much more durable and tuff. Aquaseal is thinner, more like a silicone caulk and easily will peel off.
> 
> However, NcNett changed their branding to Gear Aid...same stuff though...and iirc they are out of Bham.


Thanks, 2 days on my new fucking boots! 









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

smellysell said:


> Thanks, 2 days on my new fucking boots!


Are those DCs by chance? After 10 days mine looked like they been used 100


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

wallyburger said:


> My boots are second hand and leak water as the day goes on so recently I thought I would be clever and glue all the holes up and then spray them with waterproof spray, so out came my hot glue gun and sealed everything up nicely then after it had all dried my missus goes is that waterproof glue? Will it still be flexible when its cold? and my response was eeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dont know......
> 
> Have I used the wrong glue? if so what type of glue should I get?
> 
> Thanks


You could also try taking out your liner and putting that into a plastic bag, then back into your boot if the glue stuff doesn't do the trick


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

freshy said:


> Are those DCs by chance? After 10 days mine looked like they been used 100


K2

Seems like something on the bindings are rubbing, other but is wearing in the same spot, just not as bad. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Thanks, 2 days on my new fucking boots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just smear some freesole on the spot and let it dry 24 hours. The freesole is very thick but viscous...so you want to lay the boot flat on its inside so the freesole will pool. You can also build a little dam/mask it off with some blue painter's tape...let dry maybe 12 hours til it semi hardens and then gently remove the tape, and let it finish curing another 12 hours. In the boot faq sticky there are some pics of my boots with freesole. Scroll down a ways on the first page.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Another thing, is it looks like a bolt/nut on the bindings is causing the wear on your boot. You could also smear a bit of freesole on that nut and surrounding area of the bindings.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Another thing, is it looks like a bolt/nut on the bindings is causing the wear on your boot. You could also smear a bit of freesole on that nut and surrounding area of the bindings.


Yeah, that's what I figured, just haven't had a chance to stick them in the bindings and see what's doing it yet. Thanks for all the help!

Been waiting for a comment about hard boots not wearing like that... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> No, Aquaseal and Freesole are two different products from the same brand. I've used both and Freesole is much more durable and tuff. Aquaseal is thinner, more like a silicone caulk and easily will peel off.
> 
> However, NcNett changed their branding to Gear Aid...same stuff though...and iirc they are out of Bham.


I was just looking this up myself, tried finding Freesole but only came across this Aquaseal SR which says it was formerly known as Freesole.
Aquaseal SR Shoe Repair Adhesive


Would this be the same? 

Thanks.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Needmoresnow said:


> I was just looking this up myself, tried finding Freesole but only came across this Aquaseal SR which says it was formerly known as Freesole.
> Aquaseal SR Shoe Repair Adhesive
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the same thing. You can still find freesole though, so I figured better safe than sorry. Got mine from Walmart online. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I should have looked a bit harder then lol, found some of the Aquaseal SR locally today. Hopefully it's similar enough that it works for me


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Needmoresnow said:


> I should have looked a bit harder then lol, found some of the Aquaseal SR locally today. Hopefully it's similar enough that it works for me


We'll see what I actually get. A lot of the Freesole links I'd click on in Google shopping opened the links to buy Aquaseal SR, so I'm not convinced what I'm actually getting at this point! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> We'll see what I actually get. A lot of the Freesole links I'd click on in Google shopping opened the links to buy Aquaseal SR, so I'm not convinced what I'm actually getting at this point!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


As suspected, damnit...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

smellysell said:


> As suspected, damnit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha brutal. I used the Aquaseal SR on the weekend, can't compare to Freesole but it seems like it will hold up well.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Needmoresnow said:


> Hahaha brutal. I used the Aquaseal SR on the weekend, can't compare to Freesole but it seems like it will hold up well.


Let's hope so! I put some on this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Well, at least they managed to somehow send me 2 tubes of the wrong shit...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Well, at least they managed to somehow send me 2 tubes of the wrong shit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir, ur a winner. Just looked in my freezer to note what the heck I got....and it is that same as above +SR...so meguesses is that they changed the name from freesole to aquaseal +SR


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sir, ur a winner. Just looked in my freezer to note what the heck I got....and it is that same as above +SR...so meguesses is that they changed the name from freesole to aquaseal +SR


Why's it in your freezer? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Why's it in your freezer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Because, once the tube is open (even with the cap on), eventually it will cure, dry, harden within a few months. However, it often only takes just a bit. So if you put the cap on snug and toss it in your freezer, it will not cure. To use it again...take it out of the freezer and let it thaw at room temp for 2-4 hours. Use what you need and toss it back in the freezer. Thus your tube will last for at least a few years....iirc my current tube is going on 2 years.

Btw I use it for all kinds of repairs.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Because, once the tube is open (even with the cap on), eventually it will cure, dry, harden within a few months. However, it often only takes just a bit. So if you put the cap on snug and toss it in your freezer, it will not cure. To use it again...take it out of the freezer and let it thaw at room temp for 2-4 hours. Use what you need and toss it back in the freezer. Thus your tube will last for at least a few years....iirc my current tube is going on 2 years.
> 
> Btw I use it for all kinds of repairs.


Ahh, brilliant. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

So it turns out, there's a fairly sharp edge right there.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

smellysell said:


> So it turns out, there's a fairly sharp edge right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. What sort of bindings? Seems like a bad design if it's sharp enough to destroy your boots!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Damn. What sort of bindings? Seems like a bad design if it's sharp enough to destroy your boots!


Old Ride Rodeos. Not so much sharp, as there were dings in them that created points. I'm probably to blame, they're on my rich board, so get routinely mistreated. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toji (Apr 9, 2021)

Yikes, imagine using glue to fix your boots! You can buy shoes that don't have problems and won't need such solutions to fix them. That glue could actually just put your footwear in even a more sorry state. Ladies and gentleman, I might have a recommendation. The jordan 1 I bought a few months ago has proven to be an excellent shoe. Not only it's excellent for climbing (and it does a better job at that than even specialized footwear), but it can also be used for sports, obviously. It's available in all sorts of colors so you can pair it with your favorite set of clothes, of course.


----------

